# Safety Squat Bars



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am considering getting one.

I have seen nothing but good stuff written about the Watson safety squat bar but at £350 is is also the most expencive.

I have seen very little good written about the Strength Shop SSB so that is out of the running

Has any one had any experiences with either the TGR Safety Squat Bar https://www.thegymrevolution.co.uk/index.php/bars-weights/bars-barbells/speciality-bars/tgr-olympic-safety-squat-bar-ssb.html

Or the Primal Strength Safety Squat Bar https://primalstrength.com/weights-bars/bars/primal-strength-safety-squat-bars


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Recently started using one as find it hard to hold bar behinde my neck.

fu**ing bang on for me... but it's just a plain one, not as fancy as ones in pictures.

its like this but doesn't even have the padding on.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Iv used one before im personally not a fan but i can see were they would benefit people with shoulder mobility issues or injuries.

They are quite humbling i found that once the weight got heavier it would push you forward.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Recently started using one as find it hard to hold bar behinde my neck.
> 
> fu**ing bang on for me... but it's just a plain one, not as fancy as ones in pictures.
> 
> ...





Stephen9069 said:


> Iv used one before im personally not a fan but i can see were they would benefit people with shoulder mobility issues or injuries.
> 
> They are quite humbling i found that once the weight got heavier it would push you forward.


 I don't want a cheap one which has a camber in line with the handles, I want one which has a camber that places the weight forward, forcing a more upright squat and greater quad engagement, so yes it does kind of push you forward, especially on the eccentric


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Also most of the cheaper versions don't fit in a rack (too narrow), so you would need to use with squat stands or suchlike.

In fact this is something I would check with any safety bar before purchase.

Most engineering shops would make you something specific to your requirements.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Some numpty smashed into the back of my car back end of last year, so I have only just returned to training this year.

I managed to get an ATX Safety Squat Bar second hand from ebay, so basically the same bar as the TGR Bar I mentioned in my first post but with not as good padding.

It is a cambered bar with good weight distribution. In the first video you will see that the weight is further forward than it would be with a high bar squat and is inline with the centre of my body. I normally low bar squat so this make a massive difference to me. Due to my leavers, though more upright than my normal squat my body does still lean forward, the biggest change I see is that my knees don't travel as far forward as the would normally do. It is definitely a more quad dominate squat. :thumb

When addressing the bar from the incorrect side - Handles pointing towards you (second video) the weight sits more on my neck than on my shoulders. Doing this causes the camber to both raise the weight in height but also move it to the front of my body, resulting in a more upright body position, however IMO, though this may engage my core slightly more, it does not feel like it makes much difference to leg drive so I shall continue squatting as I did in the first video.


----------

